# Look At This On Ebay



## bentwoody66 (Aug 29, 2016)

Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/322237175808
So who got it?


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2016)

I tried to buy the seat from the bike twice in the last week. I knew it would be a long shot. I didn't think it would go un-noticed.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/322237175808
> So who got it?



I was trying to buy just the seat for the full price of the bike but the lady told me "I don't want to be left with a bike without seat"...so go figure. It wasn't me, that's for sure!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 29, 2016)

Someone should have offered her a more correct seat in trade plus the starting bid price. I knew when all the pics of the seat showed up in the photo gallery that she had been asked alot.


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2016)

I saw the bike when it was on there for 12 minutes and contacted right away. no deal


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2016)

bentwoody66 said:


> Someone should have offered her a more correct seat in trade plus the starting bid price. I knew when all the pics of the seat showed up in the photo gallery that she had been asked alot.




I did offer the trade but she said it was his uncle's and that the seat will go along with the bike or that she will will restore it if it doesn't sell.


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2016)

I offered 350, for the seat


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 29, 2016)

Saddle alone worth more than the winning bid.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2016)

If I was in a real need for that seat I would've bought the bike. It's good that somebody who need it more than me bought it. Cool it didn't went to waste.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 29, 2016)

So who got it????????


----------



## Bikermaniac (Aug 29, 2016)

I respect the privacy of the buyer if he (she) doesn't want to say. I'm cool with that.


----------



## stoney (Aug 29, 2016)

When the bike was first offered there was no shipping at all. No offer to drop off for shipping. Pickup only. Inquiries must have spurred it on


----------



## That bike guy (Aug 29, 2016)

I offed 600 to end the auction within the first hour posted Emily wasn't interested


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 30, 2016)

Dog eat dog out there,,,and you wonder why people bitch about the parasites in this sport ?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2016)

I think the price is right and surprised how much these horizontal saddles are commanding these days, not being particularly rare (I think I have 4 of them).
The top does look original and unique to the undercarriage, but the interesting thing is that it is oilcloth and I have only seen these in leather.
Detracts style points from the value IMO.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Dale Alan said:


> Dog eat dog out there,,,and you wonder why people bitch about the parasites in this sport ?





We have parasites? This is a sport? Yikes! I thought I was enjoying a hobby...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 30, 2016)

Might be because you are not only winning, but have established a dynasty. 
Chris


----------



## stoney (Aug 30, 2016)

I agree with Chris, I thought it was oilcloth and kind looked yuck. I have only seen leather


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2016)

I've seen these in both oil cloth and leather before. 
Very cool saddle and congrats to the victorious bidder


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 30, 2016)

Had I seen it I would have happily paid that for it, its like a free bike with purchase of saddle.  The last saddle like that that was offered on here ended up in hair pulling tussle and the thread got deleted. I dropped out @ $700.


----------



## bairdco (Aug 30, 2016)

Whoever got it, i'll take the rest of the bike for free.


----------

